# Τι συμβαίνει με το Βατοπέδιο;



## nickel (Sep 11, 2008)

Δεν έχω χρόνο να το ψάξω σε βάθος, αλλά νομίζω ότι το σωστό είναι Βατοπέδιο. Φαντάζομαι από τη _βάτο_ και το _πεδίο_. Κοιτάζω, έτσι το γράφουν οι εγκυκλοπαίδειές μου.

Επομένως, γιατί τόσα Βατοπαίδια;

Όπως εδώ ή εδώ. Ποιο παιδίο προέκυψε στα καλά καθούμενα;

Και, παρεμπ, βατοπεδινός και βατοπαιδινός.

Και πάνω που πήγα να πω «κανένα "βατοπαιδικός"», να ο Στάντης Αποστολίδης να αναρωτιέται κι αυτός.
http://www.hri.org/E/1997/97-02-15.dir/keimena/greece/greece11.htm
(Φτιάξτε τη γραμματοσειρά εκεί από View > Encoding > Greek)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 11, 2008)

Και οι ίδιοι συμφωνούν μαζί σου:
http://www.vatopedi.org/


----------



## cythere (Sep 11, 2008)

Κατά διαβολική (!) σύμπτωση είχα την ίδια απορία σήμερα και το έψαξα λιγάκι.
Απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα, οι παπάδες προτιμούν τη γραφή βατοπαίδι γιατί αναφέρεται σε μια ιστορία όπου κάτι παιδιά (του Κωνσταντίνου, λένε) ναυάγησαν εκεί κοντά και κρύφτηκαν κάτω από μία βάτο (περισσότερα εδώ, σελίδα του Στάντη Αποστολίδη που αναφέρει και ο νικέλ πιο πάνω.)
Και ψάχνοντας έπεσα εδώ, σ' ένα σημείωμα του sarant για το ίδιο θέμα, που δημοσιεύτηκε στη λεσβιακή εφημερίδα Εμπρός.


----------



## sarant (Sep 11, 2008)

Του sarant, φιλτάτη, αλλά όχι του δικού μας sarant. Το κείμενο που λες είναι του δικού μου sarant, δηλαδή του πατέρα μου. Ο πατέρας μου, Δημ. Σαραντάκος, πρώην χημικός μηχανικός και νυν συγγραφέας, διατηρεί μεταξύ άλλων μόνιμη στήλη στην καλή εφημερίδα που είπες.


----------



## Costas (Sep 12, 2008)

Διάβασα στο κείμενο του Στάντη Αποστολίδη (βλ. παραπάνω το σύνδεσμο) το εξής:

_ ΣΟBAPH EKΔΟΣH; - MΟNΟ ΣTΟ ΠΟΛYTΟNIKΟ!

Iδιαίτερα αξιέπαινη κ' η εμμονή του εκδότη στο πολυτονικό σύστημα, αναπόσπαστο πια χαρακτηριστικό όσων βιβλίων έχουν αξίωση ποιότητας διαχρονικής- γιατί, ας μη γελιόμαστε, όσοι, λίγοι, ξέρουν και χειρίζονται τη γλώσσα, αδύνατο ν' ανεχθούν το μονοτονικό. Kαι τα όποια σοβαρά επιστημονικά έργα βγαίνουν (έχοντας και με το δυσβάσταχτο πλέον οικονομικό κόστος των τόνων στη φωτοσύνθεση ή στις ελάχιστες εναπομένουσες μονοτυπίες ν' αντιπαλέψουν) πιστοποιούν του λόγου το αληθές..._

και μου ήρθε να εμέσω.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Και οι ίδιοι συμφωνούν μαζί σου:
> http://www.vatopedi.org/


Αμ _δεν_ συμφωνούν! Διότι μπορεί το σάιτ να είναι vatopedi και το όνομα της σελίδας του ιστοπλοϊκού «...Βατοπεδίου», αλλά στα καλλιγραφικά γίνεται Βατοπαιδίου. Σύγχυση, δηλαδή. Παραμέσα δεν μπήκα, μη συγχιστώ περισσότερο.

Μα πού ήμουν τόσα χρόνια και δεν είχα δει τόσα «παιδιά», περισσότερα κι από εκείνα μας προέκυψαν τα τελευταία χρόνια με τους ορθοπαιδικούς; Ο Αποστολίδης το σχολίαζε το 1997! Εγώ το πήρα χαμπάρι στον κυριακάτικο Διόδωρο και αναζητούσα εις μάτην λογοπαίγνιο, ασεβές ή άλλο.

Δεν παρακολουθώ τις λεπτομέρειες του σκανδάλου, αλλά τελικά, αν κατάλαβα καλά, αν βατεύεται κάτι, μάλλον το πεδίον βατεύεται, οπότε ας το γράφουμε σωστά.


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 12, 2008)

Κι εγώ την ίδια απορία είχα χτες βράδυ. Στις ειδήσεις του Αντέννα έβγαινε ως "Βατοπέδι" στο σουπεράκι και ως "Βατοπαίδι" σε αποσπάσματα από κάποιο κρατικό έγγραφο που έδειχναν στο ρεπορτάζ.
Ο ιστορικός που καθόταν δίπλα μου στον καναπέ με ενημέρωσε ότι την ορθογραφία "Βατοπαίδι" την προτιμούν οι καλόγεροι λόγω της ιστορίας με το παιδί και τη βάτο. Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι τη βρήκα παιδιάστικη. Ή μήπως _*πεδιάστικη_;


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2008)

Και για να εμπλουτίσουμε έτι περισσότερον το λαμπρόν τούτο νήμα άμα και τις γνώσεις μας: Εφραίμ σημαίνει, σύμφωνα με τη Βικιπαιδεία, _double fruitfulness_. Διπλή απόδοση, θα ήταν στο χρηματιστήριο. Τον αδικεί το «διπλή».


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2008)

Από το πες-πες με το Βατοπ*αί*διο, αναπόφευκτο ήταν να φτάσουμε και στο Βατοπαίδι (περίπου δηλαδή όπως το μοναχοπαίδι, το παπαδοπαίδι ή το κωλοπαίδι). Με το Κοσσυφοπέδιο δεν θυμάμαι να μπήκαν πολλοί στον πειρασμό να πούνε Κοσσυφοπέδι. Και τώρα πώς το κλίνουμε αυτό; Του Βατοπαιδιού;

Άντε, με το καλό και στο σύλλογο φίλων του Βατοπαιδιού (τους βατοπαιδεραστές).


----------



## Surprisa (Sep 28, 2008)

Και στο χαμόγελο του Βατοπαιδιού βεβαίως. :)


----------



## oublexis (Sep 28, 2008)

nickel said:


> Άντε, με το καλό και στο σύλλογο φίλων του Βατοπαιδιού (τους βατοπαιδεραστές).


Αυτοί ευθύνονται για την αρπαγή της μικρής Βιστονίδας;


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω αν το πήρατε χαμπάρι (εμένα με βασανίζει εδώ και αρκετές μέρες): δεν έχουμε μόνο την μπαλάντζα ανάμεσα σε Βατοπέδιο και Βατοπαίδιο, έχουμε και τη *Βιστωνίδα* ή *Βιστονίδα* (από τους Βίστωνες ή Βίστονες) [μου αρέσουν κάποιοι που γράφουν «Τη λίμνη Βιστονίδα, που όλοι στην περιοχή λένε ότι οφείλει το όνομά της στους Βίστωνες...»], αλλά και το *χρυσόβουλλο* ή *χρυσόβουλο*. Αυτή η υπόθεση δεν είναι μόνο σκάνδαλο, είναι και τεστ ορθογραφίας.


----------



## Katerina_A (Oct 8, 2008)

nickel said:


> ...αλλά και το *χρυσόβουλλο* ή *χρυσόβουλο*. Αυτή η υπόθεση δεν είναι μόνο σκάνδαλο, είναι και τεστ ορθογραφίας.



Εντάξει τα υπόλοιπα, αλλά το *χρυσόβουλλο* από πού προκύπτει;


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Oct 8, 2008)

Αν μου επιτρέπετε να βλογήσω τα γένια μου: http://tipoukeitos.blogspot.com/2008/09/blog-post_14.html


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2008)

Katerina_A said:


> Εντάξει τα υπόλοιπα, αλλά το *χρυσόβουλλο* από πού προκύπτει;



Η _βούλλα_ ή _βούλα_, δηλαδή η σφραγίδα (η παπική ή το καρπούζι με τη βούλα), βγαίνει από το λατινικό bulla. Στο στάδιο της απλοποίησης έγινε *βούλα*, τελεία και παύλα, γιατί πολλά χρόνια έπαιζε ανάμεσα σε _βούλα _και _βούλλα_ (η δεύτερη, περισσότερο στα λεξικά). Η άλλη η Βούλα —το προάστιο και η Παρασκευούλα— είχαν ήδη καθιερωθεί. Σαν τη _βούλλα_ ήταν και το _χρυσόβουλλο_, που ήταν σφραγισμένο με τη χρυσή σφραγίδα του αυτοκράτορα. Στην απλοποίηση έγινε κι αυτό *χρυσόβουλο*.

Το Κέντρο Λεξικολογίας υποστηρίζει ότι οι δάνειες λέξεις που έχουν μια μακρά ιστορία δεν θα έπρεπε να απλοποιούνται (π.χ. το _Σάββατο_ δεν το κάναμε *_Σάβατο_). Οπότε προτείνει: βούλλα, βουλλώνω, βουλλοκέρι, χρυσόβουλλο, ξεβουλλωτήρι κ.ο.κ. Αλλά το Σάββατο δεν μας έχει προβληματίσει, ενώ τα άλλα έχουν πια καθιερωθεί με ένα «λ». Όταν έχουμε 9 «βουλλώσει» και 23.100 «βουλώσει»... χρυσόβουλο.


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Oct 8, 2008)

Για τη Βιστονίδα/Βιστωνίδα, να πω απλώς ότι η ορθογραφική σύγχυση βαστάει κάμποσους αιώνες. Παραθέτω από τα _Εθνικά_ του Στέφανου Βυζάντιου (μάλλον 6ος αι. μ.Χ.): «Βιστονία, πόλις Θρᾴκης, ἀπὸ Βιστόνος τοῦ Ἄρεος [...] το ἐθνικὸν Βίστων [...] Βίστονος, τὸ θηλυκὸν Βιστονίς. ἐκτέταται δὲ καὶ λέγεται Βιστωνίς διὰ τοῦ ω καὶ Βιστώνιος ποιητικῶς». 

Πράγματι, ο Απολλώνιος Ρόδιος (Αργοναυτικά 1.34) έχει _Βιστωνίδι_, ο Νόννος (Διονυσιακά 8.65) _Βιστωνίδα_, και ο ψευδοΒιργίλιος (Ciris 165) γράφει saeva velut gelidis Edonum Bistonis oris, όπου το δακτυλικό μέτρο επιβάλλει μακρό o στο Bistonis.

Τα πράγματα είναι πιο περίπλοκα από ό,τι φαίνεται με μια πρώτη ματιά, γιατί οι τύποι _Βιστονία_ κτλ. του Στέφανου Βυζάντιου οφείλονται σε διόρθωση των Claude Saumaise (Salmasius) και Abraham van Berkel (Berkelius), που εξέδωσαν τα _Εθνικά_ στο Λέιντεν το 1688. (Τις διορθώσεις δέχεται, αν και γράφει λαθεμένα _Βιστών-Βιστόνος_, ο Meineke στην έκδοση των _Εθνικών_ [1849]. Δεν είδα την εντελώς πρόσφατη (2006) έκδοση της Margarethe Billerbeck.) Τα χειρόγραφα των _Εθνικών_ παραδίδουν, όλα τους, τους τύπους με ωμέγα: Βιστωνίς δηλαδή. Αλλά αν τα χειρόγραφα είχαν δίκιο, τότε δεν θα είχε νόημα η τελευταία πρόταση του Στέφανου: «ἐκτέταται δὲ καὶ λέγεται Βιστωνίς διὰ τοῦ ω καὶ Βιστώνιος ποιητικῶς».

Εμ, με Τιπούκειτο μπλέξατε, τι περιμένατε...


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2008)

Να συμπληρώσω στα παραπάνω ότι ο Ηρόδοτος (στο VII.110), όπου μιλάει για θρακικά φύλα, γράφει Βίστονες. Και ο Στράβων για Βίστονες και «Βιστονίδος... λίμνης». Μου αρέσει η εξήγηση του Βυζάντιου, αλλά είμαι ανίκανος να την ελέγξω. Προτιμώ να έρθω στα σημερινά: και ο Δρανδάκης και ο Πάπυρος προτιμούν να λημματογραφούν με «ο» (χωρίς να αγνοούν το «ω»). Ίσως λοιπόν προτιμότερο το «ο», αλλά τι να κάνουμε που μας αρέσουν τα «ω». Γράφει ο ένας «στο μυχό της Βιστονίδας», ζωγραφίζει στο μυαλό του ο άλλος ένα ω (άσε πια εκείνον που ακούει «μοιχό» της Βιστονίδας, λες και δεν του φτάνανε τα βατοπαίδια).


----------



## Elsa (Oct 8, 2008)

Ίσως με *ω* αποκτά μεγαλύτερο βάθος η λίμνη!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 9, 2008)

Και στις Πρἐσπες που δεν είχαμε πρόβλημα, μας ξεφύτρωσαν τα *"Πρέσπεια"


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2008)

Περί Βατοπεδίου, αλλά και Τοπλού μοναστίρ:

http://www.sarantakos.com/language/batopeditoplu.html


----------



## sopherina (Nov 5, 2008)

Να καταθέσω στη συζήτηση ότι εγώ όταν ήμουνα πιτσιρίκι πήγαινα κατασκήνωση στο Βατοπέδι Χαλκιδικής. Παντού έτσι το διαβάζαμε, με "ε". Άρα μάλλον το τοπωνύμιο αυτό απαντάται στην ευρύτερη περιοχή. Και αποκλείεται να ξέβρασε κι εκεί κανα παιδίον το κύμα, γιατί νισάφι πια! Κράτα και κανα παιδίον στο παλάτι, χρυσέ μου, μην τ' αφήνεις όλα να μπαρκάρουν, αφού βλέπεις, βάτο για βάτο δεν αφήσανε στη Χαλκιδική! 
Αυτά τα ασήμαντα.
Και πολύ ωραίο το άρθρο του κυρίου Σαραντάκου.


----------



## danae (Nov 25, 2008)

sopherina said:


> Να καταθέσω στη συζήτηση ότι εγώ όταν ήμουνα πιτσιρίκι πήγαινα κατασκήνωση στο Βατοπέδι Χαλκιδικής. Παντού έτσι το διαβάζαμε, με "ε". Άρα μάλλον το τοπωνύμιο αυτό απαντάται στην ευρύτερη περιοχή.



Επιβεβαιώνω ότι οι πινακίδες εξακολουθούν να γράφουν "Βατοπέδι". ;)


----------



## Tapioco (Dec 9, 2008)

http://www.ana.gr/anaweb/user/showplain?maindoc=7114424&service=141


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 9, 2008)

Διχασμό προσωπικότητας παρουσιάζει και ο ΔΟΛ: στα ΝΕΑ Βατοπέδιο και στο in.gr Βατοπαίδιο.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 9, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Διχασμό προσωπικότητας παρουσιάζει και ο ΔΟΛ: στα ΝΕΑ Βατοπέδιο και στο in.gr Βατοπαίδιο.



Ναι, ο ΔΟΛιος (διαλέγετε την προφορά).


----------

